# Difference in pricing on ebay



## adidat (17 Apr 2016)

Needed to buy about 12m of 25mm mild steel box section so went on ebay thinking it would be something with similar pricing across the board, found one for £23 a length and thought that was a bit dear so had a look at some other pages and found the same product for £14 instead! And with slightly cheaper delivery!

so saved £40 for 30 seconds work!

It pays to check!

Adidat


----------



## Tomburns (17 Apr 2016)

Ye I've noticed that as well. I get most my steel off eBay its 90 min drive to get it otherwise from me and in my truck that's a good £30 in fuel so it isn't worth the trip. The eBay shop I usually use is metalbits it always has it written on the image. They're good but I got a meter of 50mm x 10mm flat bar off another company for just £12 delivered when others wanted about £16. it was something like Dragon iron works and had the company name on the image as well. So it dose pay to check even tho you have to put in the length, width and wall in every one to see the price


----------



## transatlantic (17 Apr 2016)

Wait. So you're saying that not all prices are the same on ebay? :O


----------

